# rough fur



## patches2593 (Apr 22, 2012)

my rabbit is in the state of shedding and all of a sudden his fur seems kind of rough. is anyone elses bunnies fur kind of rough? or atleast rougher than usual? is this from the shedding? :?


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bunnies fur is not all soft the under layer is a little bit tougher than the loose hair that they lose when they shed


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 22, 2012)

of that makes a lot of sense. is your bunnies fur like this right now or when it sheds?


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 22, 2012)

YES it gets me every time the fur is also a lot darker


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 22, 2012)

phew  im just glad its not just my bunny


----------

